# sticking clutch B414



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi, and seasons greetings to all.
Can anyone please advise. I've found that when my B414 has been idle for any length of time the clutch seizes. Would it be a good idea to keep the pedal depressed during lay up periods, or would that weaken the springs? At the moment I'm trying to start it up every few days to keep it free but there will be times when this is not possible. 
Thanks in advance
Jason


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

It's often recommended to keep the pedal depressed on tractors that have a sticky clutch. I wouldn't worry much about weakening the springs as I think we have learned to make springs that don't weaken over time.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Jason,

It is fine to keep the clutch depressed during storage. Many tractors were actually equipped with a small hook just for that purpose. It will not hurt the springs on the pressure plate. Some of the current Japanese and Korean built tractors still are equipped with clutch pedal hooks.

Just do not let it run as it warms with the clutch blocked open, as that will wear out the throwout bearing and eventually the fingers on the pressure plate.

The cause of the clutch seizing is moisture that allows rust on the flywheel and clutch plate surfaces. If the tractor is stored in a dry location without high humidity, you can drive it against something or lock the brakes, put it in high gear after it is running and then slip the clutch just enough to dry everything out. That will generally stop the sticking. But, if there is high humidity, critters in the barn, or moist floors where the tractor is stored, the best solution is to block the clutch so it is disengaged.

Good luck,

Randy


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for replies. Unfortunately, living in my part of the world dry storage is out of the question so i will sort out a clamp or hook arrangement.
Thanks again and merry Christmas and happy new year to all.
Jason


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Jason,

No problem keeping the clutch depressed during idle periods as mentioned above.

There should be a weep hole at the bottom of the clutch housing to drain off any oil, coolant, (or water??) leakage to prevent fluid accumulation in the clutch housing. On Fords, there is a cotter pin sticking out of it. Crawl down under the clutch housing and check if it is open. Run a wire up into the weep hole to ensure that it's open.

Merry Christmas to you and your family as well.


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Harry. I'll check it out.


----------



## ihfarmer77 (Dec 22, 2015)

No worry the springs are cheap if you have to replace them


----------



## ghall68 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mine stuck and I followed the advise on how to unstick the clutch but now it makes a loud and visible rattle near the shifter and doesn't want to go in reverse.


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

ghall68 said:


> Mine stuck and I followed the advise on how to unstick the clutch but now it makes a loud and visible rattle near the shifter and doesn't want to go in reverse.


Sorry to hear that, hope you get it sorted. When this first happened to me it was stuck solid. I tried everything, snatcing it against the gears didn't work. Think i was lucky not to do any damage. In the end i took the clutch cover plate off underneath and sprayed the assembly with WD40 for several days and eventually it freed. I now keep the pedal wedged down while it's idle as recommended in this thread.
Hope you get yours fixed
Jason


----------

